# Fursuiting plus me



## PenningtontheSkunk (Oct 4, 2010)

I've been thinking of making my own fursuit/costume and I wanted to get some pointers, links, and advice. I've been thinking of making a full suit with digitgrade legs.

Thank you for any help and advice.


----------



## Deo (Oct 4, 2010)

Making fursuits: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...S-AND-TUTORIALS-A-LIST-FOR-NEW-FURSUIT-MAKERS
Acting in fursuits: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/83667-Fursuiting-Etiquette
WHY IS IT THAT NO ONE READS THE STICKIES??!


----------



## Fay V (Oct 4, 2010)

shit, there's a "fursuiting and Me" thread right below this...


----------



## Jesie (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm convinced people who make all these threads are wearing horse blinders, only they're horizontal ones, preventing them from seeing the sticky threads above them or the 8 other identical posts below them...


----------



## Fay V (Oct 4, 2010)

No they're just don't have empathy, meaning they can not see something from another point of view at all. So unless the information is directed specifically at them, they don't comprehend. 
Furries=dumber than crows.


----------



## Deo (Oct 4, 2010)

Fay V said:


> No they're just don't have empathy, meaning they can not see something from another point of view at all. So unless the information is directed specifically at them, they don't comprehend.
> Furries=dumber than crows.


 


Jesie said:


> I'm convinced people who make all these threads are wearing horse blinders, only they're horizontal ones, preventing them from seeing the sticky threads above them or the 8 other identical posts below them...


 
I agree. And why do they all post the most vague things? I'm begging for help on my animal costume, but I won't tell you what I know, or even what animal it is, or what method of head building I'm using, or if it's made of fur or Antron Fleece, or if it's a fullsuit/parial/head... because you not knowing what I want to know means you'll go to the work of digging and researching for me and posting everything. LOL HUGBOX.
*FUCKING FURRIES.*
*PAY ATTENTION TO ME.*
*HELP ME MAKE A SUIT LOL.*
*I <3 FART FETISHES *POOT*.*
Is it unique-special-snowflake-I-deserve-my-own-begpost-and-you-should-only-help-me-time?
*sparklesparkle*
Also, I'm LOL'ing at the spaggle-ness of the 'sona. Good luck making that thing with it's crazy markings and thousand rainbow'd colors into a suit. 

And why is every fursona species crossed with a fucking wolf? Furries need to learn there are more animals to draw than wolves, and then actually draw them acurately and not as wolves. Plastering other animals colors or markings in MS Paint onto a vaguely canine shape does _not_ equal a [insert animal here]-wolf hybrid. NO. Just no.


----------



## Jesie (Oct 4, 2010)

Crows are actually quite smart.

You offend them by saying such things.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 5, 2010)

Corvids are pretty badass yes, mostly because they can problem solve and think beyond themselves. Furries need to be more like crows.

Interesting colors can make an interesting fursuit, but it's a bitch to work with...


----------



## Deo (Oct 5, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Corvids are pretty badass yes, mostly because they can problem solve and think beyond themselves. Furries need to be more like crows.
> 
> Interesting colors can make an interesting fursuit, but it's a bitch to work with...



Interesting colors with a basic understanding of color theory, along with streamlined markings can be an interesting suit. Monochromatic suits are awesome, Flux anyone? As well as good markings in natural colors. But just attacking a blank lineart with clashing colors or every color (most notably the default colors of MS Paint) and tons of intricate layered markings with no heed to how the marking works with that area of the boyd or body shape leads to a bad spaggle design.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Interesting colors with a basic understanding of color theory, along with streamlined markings can be an interesting suit. Monochromatic suits are awesome, Flux anyone? As well as good markings in natural colors. But just attacking a blank lineart with clashing colors or every color (most notably the default colors of MS Paint) and tons of intricate layered markings with no heed to how the marking works with that area of the boyd or body shape leads to a bad spaggle design.



Yes that's true. I didn't want to scare newbies by saying "nooo bright colors and lots of markings" but you are right in that too much makes the character too busy and goes badly quickly...also it's a bitch to work with.


----------



## Aden (Oct 5, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> [fun times]


 
You should post in R&R more :3


----------



## Jesie (Oct 5, 2010)

No. We like posting here just fine.


----------



## Deo (Oct 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> You should post in R&R more :3


 
Everything I say/post is a rant or a rave no matter where I post it. So does it really matter? 
And I do post in R&R, but I can only stand so many posts of furries bitching at each other.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Oct 8, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Making fursuits: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...S-AND-TUTORIALS-A-LIST-FOR-NEW-FURSUIT-MAKERS
> Acting in fursuits: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/83667-Fursuiting-Etiquette
> WHY IS IT THAT NO ONE READS THE STICKIES??!


 Thanks for your help.


----------



## Deo (Oct 8, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Thanks for your help.



You're welcome!


----------



## Icky (Oct 8, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Furries need to be more like crows.


 
o hai there


----------



## Sinbane (Oct 17, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> And why is every fursona species crossed with a fucking wolf? Furries need to learn there are more animals to draw than wolves, and then actually draw them acurately and not as wolves. Plastering other animals colors or markings in MS Paint onto a vaguely canine shape does _not_ equal a [insert animal here]-wolf hybrid. NO. Just no.



Thank you...SO MUCH for saying that. <3


----------



## Deo (Oct 18, 2010)

Sinbane said:


> Thank you...SO MUCH for saying that. <3



You're welcome. I am a great truth sharing sage. I am that hermit upon the mountain top, pointing out glaring obvious things in my wise voice of reason.


----------



## Ukal (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey man don't forget they gotta have WINGS too!  They gotta be black too, or one black and one white to show that they are GOOD AND EVIL!


----------



## Deo (Oct 18, 2010)

Ukal said:


> Hey man don't forget they gotta have WINGS too! They gotta be black too, or one black and one white to show that they are GOOD AND EVIL!



O LOL. 
AND IN COMIC FORM (COLORED OF COURSE IN MS PAINT USING THE DEFAULT PALET COLORS). AND THERE WILL FIGHTING! AND EDGEY-NESS. OOH NOES.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 18, 2010)

Icky said:


> o hai there


 
You're a raven, not a crow. Go away. :V


----------



## Fay V (Oct 18, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You're a raven, not a crow. Go away. :V


 the original general comment was about corvids. if anything Ravens are more badass than crows.


----------



## Icky (Oct 18, 2010)

Ukal said:


> Hey man don't forget they gotta have WINGS too!  They gotta be black too


again

i'm right here


Fay V said:


> the original general comment was about corvids. if anything Ravens are more badass than crows.


<3


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 18, 2010)

Deovacuss, I think I <3 you. Will you marry me?


----------



## Deo (Oct 19, 2010)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Deovacuss, I think I <3 you. Will you marry me?


 
No. Because I'm a pan sexual sparkle/scene dragon-wolf-skunk-raven-kitty who needs to have a harem.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 19, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> No. Because I'm a pan sexual sparkle/scene dragon-wolf-skunk-raven-kitty who needs to have a harem.



Lucky you! I'm a bubblegum-goth-emo pansexual fox-kitty-dragon-rabbit-demon who can't be sexually faithful to a single person so I need an open relationship and a chest full of sex toys to get off because I don't like the idea of being tied down to a single mate and hyoomanz don't really do it for me!


----------



## Deo (Oct 19, 2010)

Hyoomanz nevar understan' they hatin' an fursecuting.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 19, 2010)

Zomg teh fursah-que-shunz iz bad! Hugbox nao!


...Argh. It physically pained me to type that.


----------



## Jesie (Oct 20, 2010)

I leave you to play mineccraft for two days and this shit happens...

Or has it been a few weeks?


... My god, what year is it?


----------



## Deo (Oct 20, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I leave you to play mineccraft for two days and this shit happens...
> 
> Or has it been a few weeks?
> 
> ...



2013. YOU MISSED THE ALIEN INVASION AND BESERKER AGENT MULDER. 
I MISSED YOU SO MUCH. IT'S BEEN SO LONG I GREW A BEARD. ON MY LEGS.


----------



## Jesie (Oct 20, 2010)

So many questions!
Have we solved global warming?
Do we have flying cars?
Did Justen Bieber grow to be a beautiful woman?


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 20, 2010)

Jesie said:


> So many questions!
> Have we solved global warming?
> Do we have flying cars?
> Did Justen Bieber grow to be a beautiful woman?



Yes.
No.
And she got killed when someone threw what they thought was another bottle of water at her but it was actually a cleverly disguised canister of napalm that burnt her to death in a horrible but gloriously entertaining and pretty display on stage. You can probably find videos on youtube.


----------



## Deo (Oct 21, 2010)

Jesie said:


> So many questions!
> Did Justen Bieber grow to be a beautiful woman?


 


Cyanide_tiger said:


> She got killed when someone threw what they thought was another bottle of water at her but it was actually a cleverly disguised canister of napalm that burnt her to death in a horrible but gloriously entertaining and pretty display on stage. You can probably find videos on youtube.



NOW I WILL MARRY YOU CYANIDE_TIGER. TAKE ME NOW.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 21, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> NOW I WILL MARRY YOU CYANIDE_TIGER. TAKE ME NOW.



YOU HAVE NOW MADE MY LIFE DEOVACUUS WE WILL HAVE BEAUTIFUL PANSEXUAL SPARKLY BUBBLEGUM-GOTH DRAGON-WOLF-KITTY-RABBIT-DEMON-SKUNK-RAVEN-FOX-PUPPY CHILDREN TOGETHER AND JOIN OUR HAREMS INTO ONE MASSIVE SUPERSLUT KINGDOM THAT WILL REVOLUTIONIZE THE FURRY WORLD AND IT WILL ALL BE BROADCAST VIA YOUTUBE AND SET OUR LEGACIES AFLAME WITH THE FIERY PASSIONS OF LOVE AND HUGBOXING. -takes her-


----------



## Jesie (Oct 21, 2010)

But Deo! I thought we had something special!

_You whore!_


----------



## Deo (Oct 21, 2010)

Ladies! Please! No fighting! There's plenty of Deo to go around! I love you all! (except for OP).
WE CAN ALL BE ONE GIANT SPARKLY HAREM OF MURRYPURRY YIFFINESS. It'll be spaggletastic.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 21, 2010)

Of course there is! Jesie will be part of the superslut kingdom of murrypurry yiffy fun tiemz!


----------



## Deo (Oct 21, 2010)

What will our new kingdom be called? AND WE MUST WORK ON POPULATING THIS KINGDUMB NOW.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 21, 2010)

Our kingdumb will be called... HUGBOX SPAGGLETASIA!


----------



## Deo (Oct 22, 2010)

Oooh it has 'asia' in it, ca we adopt some Weeaboos?


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 22, 2010)

Are you kidding? Who do you think will be our servants and jesters?


----------

